# Windows 8 kommt bald



## ikar (14. September 2011)

Hallo Zusammen!

Gestern auf der "Build" Konferenz in Anahaim wurde der neue Windows 8 vorgestellt. Das neue Betriebsystem soll die Nachteile für Touchscreen Geräte (gegenüber Win 7 und WP 7) beheben und für alle Arten von Notebooks, Tablet PCs, Netbooks und Mobiltelefone geeignet sein. Unterstützung von ARM und Intel Hardware, Hochlauf in weniger als 8 Sekunden, neue Microsoft App-Store und komplett überarbeitete User Interface. Das sind die erläuterte Neuerungen (Kurzfassung).

Eine developer preview Version (32/64 Bit) kann man jetzt schon kostenlos vom MS Server herunterladen. Das ist wie geasagt nur die vorab Version für die Entwickler, d.h. es ist mit Instabilitäten zu rechenen, aber die erste Einsichte und Erfahrungen kann man auf jeden Fall schon sammeln.
Hier der Link:
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/home/

Paar Screenshots:


----------



## SE (15. September 2011)

Hmm ... ich habe meinen Rechner erst vor nem halben Jahr für Win7 aufgerüstet ... da werde ich doch jetzt nicht schon wieder dem nächsten folgen. Ich hab mir außerdem mal Marketing-Previews angesehen ... und wenn man mit diesem System noch einen "normalen" Rechner mit Maus , Tastatur und NICHT-Touch-Monitor betreiben will ist es absoluter Schwachsinn da der "normale" Desktop komplett fehlt.
Ist das jetzt von M$ angewohnheit geworden Systeme mit gerade NT-Nummern so zu vernuzen ? *Vista = NT6.0 / Win 8* ... XP *NT5.1* und Seven *NT6.1 ... WTF?* sind ja ganz in ordnung ... aber das was M$ jetzt schon wieder plant sieht mal wieder nach nem absolutem Fehlschuss aus.


----------



## ikar (15. September 2011)

Ich denke auch, dass es nix für die normalen (Maus+Tastatur) Desktops sein wird. Aber Win7 ist nun mal für die touch screen Geräte gar nicht geeignet und WP7 hat auch nur wenige überzeugt. MS kann doch den Tablett-Markt nicht ohne kampf aufgeben... Aber eine BS für alles kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, die Anforderungen sind viel zu untrschiedlich. Deswegen installiert auch keiner den android auf den desktop. Mal sehen was daraus wird


----------



## SE (16. September 2011)

Wobei ganz erlich : ich möchte mal wissen ob man Android überhaupt auf einen normalen Desktop zum laufen bekommt. Und damit mein ich jetzt nicht nur das Basis-System sondern mit kompletter Hardware-Performance ... wobei das alleine an den nicht verfügbaren Treibern scheitern dürfte ...


----------



## ikar (16. September 2011)

Das meine ich auch. Eine Lösung für ALLE möglichen HW Modifikationen sehe ich (zumindest zur jetztigem Zeitpunkt) bei keinem SW-Hersteller. Es ist möglich Android auf dem Desktop laufen zu lassen oder Win7(Phone) auf dem Smartphone, aber die sind schlecht dafür geeignet und erreichen niemals die 





> komplette Hardware-Performance


Deswgen wird win 7 nicht so schnell in die Vergessenheit geraten, zumindest nicht so schnell wie Vista  Da brauchst du dir keine sorgen machen
Ich bin gespannt wie es sich weiterentwickeln wird mit den Betriebsystemen. Vielleicht erleben wir auch die Zeiten wo wir iOS auf beliebige Geräte installieren können... (Oder gehts schon und hab bloß was verpasst****? Geredet hat man ja davon, aber ich hab noch nix konkretes diesbezüglich gehört..)


----------

